# Is chasing an art degree any better than being self-taught?



## Ardagor (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been wondering about this issue ever since I was 16 years old. The year I was suppose to choose my Diploma for my Polytechnic. I have been drawing ever since 13 and was just wondering whether would it matter if I have an art degree or diploma?

I am currently doing a Diploma in Civil Engineering but still drawing and improving when I have the time and freedom to do so. Only wondering whether it would make any difference when in the working world.

Or is it just worth it to chase other stuff you are passionate about and can secure you a job better than being an artist? Not saying that an artist have low wages but isn't it still the same if I self-teach myself only it takes more effort and more amount of time to practise and improve?

Just a thought to all the artists out here on FAF.

Others are welcome to share too. :3


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally believe that while having a degree doesn't necessarily make you a great artist in itself, that the process of learning from others is essential to growth as an artist. 

I do feel there is a significant difference between self-taught folk and those who learned through conventional means.  There are gaps when you teach yourself, even if you study books and ask friends for crit.  I think you at least need a mentor, but that classes (like life-drawing) are almost essential. In my opinion, those artists that are self-taught lack a certain variety.  With nothing that forces them out of that comfort zone they sometimes stagnate. Maybe they don't experiment with perspective, or background or whatever. Sometimes that's perfectly fine--it doesn't make them a terrible artist or anything.  It does make them less flexable though.

I have a biology degree and am working myself to learn art.  One of the most significant differences between me and my friends who have had art classes is that I lack some of the basics, and also they are much more efficent than I. The methods they were taught were the ones that work best, whereas I learned through experimentation and reading books by many different authors.  There's also oppurtunities like, drawing from models, and the ability to dedicate most hours of one's life months at a time soley working on their craft.  Also, when you work on your own you are not likely to seek out those with a significantly different mindset than your own, classes force people that are vastly different together to learn from one another.  It also forces you to hear directed crit from people you might not like.

I do feel that places suffer when artists are "crowdsourced" that is, that people are picked based on popularity and on their portfolio of personal pieces rather than including their technical background and mastery of their craft.    Not all places of education are equal of course, but it certainly helps to have been schooled in some way. 

I believe that the sum of a person's skill is not only their best peices, but how adaptable they are to new subjects, perspectives, mediums, challenges, etc.  To say that a degree is useless (as is common seen on the Etsy forums) is to say that working 4 years exclusively on your craft is useless.  It's not just a peice of paper in my eyes.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Art is subjective.

What the fuck is the point in a degree in something that depends entirely on the viewer? More to the point, how easy is it to make any old mess then make up some bullshit about what it's meant to represent.

"Well, what I did, was ate 5 cans of sweetcorn, inserted a buttplug and waited for 24 hours, then released the resultant fecal wave into a cake tin. Next, I strained the chunks out with finest silk and put the fluid into a chocolate fountain. All the objects used are in the display. It is meant to represent Authority shitting all over the little people, with things that look good."

Bullshit.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 25, 2010)

lol, Voidrunners needs a reality check in what an art degree really entails.

My recommendation is to take art classes, but get an actual degree in something else. I have a degree in Art with a minor in Art History and the two are equally useless unless you want to pursue something higher, like teaching, gallery management, museum curation, etc.

I don't regret getting an art degree since there's little else I'm both interested in and good at (I can do math but I hate it, I love music but have no natural aptitude, etc). But if there IS something else that you like and are good at, you should do that instead of art.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Hanazawa has probably the best answer - especially seeing that she's been there, haha. I'm going into a museum studies myself so I might minor in art but my major is anthropology. I was pushed by a lot of art teachers when I was younger to pursue art, but the truth is, I wasn't interested in anything like design or commission or anything like that, which you usually would need the credentials for, so I didn't bother going down that road. There's nothing wrong with art classes, but what you'll find is that you get as much as you put into it.

Hope this helps, too~!


----------



## Smelge (Jan 25, 2010)

Right, fine then, I'm misinformed.

My comparison:

Art school education: You fuck up, it's someone elses fault.
Self taught: You fuck up, your fault. Deal with it.

Therefore, I can hit the wildly inaccurate conclusion that Art School is bad cos it gives you a scapegoat if you suck.

Ta-daa!


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Right, fine then, I'm misinformed.
> 
> My comparison:
> 
> ...



Couldn't the same be said of forensic scientists and english majors and anything that comes out of a school? You can always blame the school for not listening to instruction and not putting effort into your studies, I guess.

School is there to be a resource for you to take advantage of, no matter what you decide to major in. It's your own effort in using those resources that matters. Whether you go to art school or not, you have to do your own work.

Which is why, like has been said, it depends on what you really want to do with art that will make the degree worth your time or not. Just painting? Probably not. History and museum studies? You need the credentials.


----------



## Ardagor (Jan 25, 2010)

So, your point is that only take an art degree if we want to pursue something much higher like contemporary art, museum studies and such?

Now, I get it. Well, not everything is pretty much answered and looking through some sites and FurAffinity itself, this came out:

How about let's say, I want to work as a freelance designer or cartoonist as a part-time job? Are there any credentials needed? Credentials as in paper qualifications other than skill in art.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2010)

Ardagor said:


> So, your point is that only take an art degree if we want to pursue something much higher like contemporary art, museum studies and such?
> 
> Now, I get it. Well, not everything is pretty much answered and looking through some sites and FurAffinity itself, this came out:
> 
> How about let's say, I want to work as a freelance designer or cartoonist as a part-time job? Are there any credentials needed? Credentials as in paper qualifications other than skill in art.



Freelance is pretty much employing yourself, right? So do you expect yourself to have a degree to be hired?  Anyway, yes and no I guess. I think most cartoonists do go through some sort of art school, but not always. In most cases, I believe the commissioner or whoever would be hiring you for your work would rather see your portfolio. If they like your style, hey, you're good for the job!

Not to say that art school wouldn't help your art. Of course it will. But the question on money-going-out vs. money-coming-in? It's a lot more of a crapshoot if you're freelance.


----------



## Ardagor (Jan 25, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Freelance is pretty much employing yourself, right? So do you expect yourself to have a degree to be hired?  Anyway, yes and no I guess. I think most cartoonists do go through some sort of art school, but not always. In most cases, I believe the commissioner or whoever would be hiring you for your work would rather see your portfolio. If they like your style, hey, you're good for the job!
> 
> Not to say that art school wouldn't help your art. Of course it will. But the question on money-going-out vs. money-coming-in? It's a lot more of a crapshoot if you're freelance.



That means I should keep a portfolio then which I did not. My past works are now gone. *sigh*

Hmm, then I better get it up and running.

For art classes over here in Singapore, they are more based to things like contemporary art and not really that form of cartooning. Usually, those are very hard to find and the only classes I found came with a Diploma. So, I might as well stick to online tutorials and those how-to-draw books.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 25, 2010)

About half the professionals working in the art industry have degrees.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 29, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> About half the professionals working in the art industry have degrees.


For real?  I suppose that makes sense.  Just seems a weird statistic.
But then again, I can't think of too many professional writers who have degrees in creative writing.  Maybe it's sort of the same thing.

Anyway, myself, I know I could probably benefit greatly from taking art classes.  Never really had the chance, though.  I mean, I had them in high school, but the teacher was crap (it was more of a study hall; he would just tell us 'do this for next week' and then leave us alone for the rest of the week) so I didn't learn anything in there.  It wasn't until recently that I started working on human anatomy and branching out into different perspectives and the like, and that's because as a self-taught artist, I didn't know what my priorities were.  For 15 years I just copied images in pencil.
Taking classes would give you that direction, so you would improve much more quickly.  And you'd learn all the tricks artists employ to make things cleaner and easier and more exciting.  You could get that with books, too, I suppose, but in a classroom you'd also get feedback, which is really important.  It's probably a good idea at least to take some classes.
Getting a degree is a whole other thing, though.  It may or may not be worth it, depending on what you want to do in life.  Just look at the fields you're thinking about working in and see if art degrees would help you get hired, is what I would say.  Otherwise, maybe just take a few classes and call it good.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 29, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> For real?  I suppose that makes sense.  Just seems a weird statistic.
> But then again, I can't think of too many professional writers who have degrees in creative writing.  Maybe it's sort of the same thing.
> 
> Anyway, myself, I know I could probably benefit greatly from taking art classes.



It's because really in working in the industry you're looking for what sells. Going to art classes is an entirely different matter though. It's definitely worth to go to a few. Whether or not you need a degree is another thing. What they look at is your portfolio which honestly has little to do with your degree.

Think about what is the real proof as to whether or not someone hires you in terms of producing artwork, your degree or your portfolio? In the cases of doctors and other fields they need to see the degree since there's a definite standard in testing and qualifications that comes with that field.

Art really has no such thing even though there are foundations many should learn, however, you can see those rules often broken or new ground being made. Now _teaching art_ on the other hand....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 29, 2010)

Ardagor said:


> How about let's say, I want to work as a freelance designer or cartoonist as a part-time job? Are there any credentials needed?



No, but it won't hurt to take a few business courses. This is because as a freelancer you're not only responsible for your own work, but your taxes - which is going to be double since you're self employed, medical insurance and other deductions that usually come out of a paycheck if working under a company.

Most artists don't understand that or the laws and forget that if you do decide to do full time free lance, you have to file taxes quarterly versus annually in a lot of areas.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Me and ma friend are going to Full Sail for music, but it's got all the other fine arts too.


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 29, 2010)

Your portfolio is what they look at the most, but I think there's some benefit to going into an art major or taking some classes.

I decided to go into graphic design (and not painting, my primary interest in art) because I didn't know as much about it... I'm learning a ton about programs that I wouldn't have learned on my own, and they really push you to do the best you can.    I have a lot of self-motivation, but it's nice to have a little push if you need it.

So it depends?  I'd say go for a few classes you know you'll learn something from, and make a decision from there.


----------



## krisCrash (Jan 30, 2010)

I tend to think education should give you a higher versatility; art history is an inspiration, for instance. That education doesn't have to be a degree I guess.


----------



## Angyl (Feb 4, 2010)

While your work is what proves what you can and cannot do, a degree can be useful in getting the attention of a prospective employer since it displays that you do have a certain level of competence without them ever having to see your work.

However, I don't think having a degree makes you a better or worse artist.  Artwork is entirely subjective and sometimes the degree can give you what is needed in the workplace but not always.

As others have suggested, I would advise taking art classes to improve upon your skills - something I never seem to have the spare time or cash to do these days - and a degree if you think it will be useful in your future career.


----------



## Ardagor (Feb 7, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> No, but it won't hurt to take a few business courses. This is because as a freelancer you're not only responsible for your own work, but your taxes - which is going to be double since you're self employed, medical insurance and other deductions that usually come out of a paycheck if working under a company.
> 
> Most artists don't understand that or the laws and forget that if you do decide to do full time free lance, you have to file taxes quarterly versus annually in a lot of areas.



So we have to include taxes if I want to be a full-time freelance artist? Hmm, then of course, a few business courses are needed.

Well, pretty sure, becoming a part-time freelance designer would need tax-filing as well?

For all the other replies, true that attending art classes would be worth the while but here, it's like finding a needle in a haystack. So, pretty much, I have to make a portfolio. 

That should be enough help, now I just need to know how to make a decent portfolio.


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

Art school will help provide guidance and discipline if you lack any. I'm mostly self taught too, but I've become lazy and just subject myself to drawing toony furry art. Art school will have you draw a variety of subjects and different mediums, and you will do it, or you'll have to drop out 

If you have the motivation and the drive, ask a friend in art school to forward you some of their assignments and do them on your own. Or look up different tutorials online about different things. Having a degree helps (employers like to see that)!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 10, 2010)

Ardagor said:


> So we have to include taxes if I want to be a full-time freelance artist? Hmm, then of course, a few business courses are needed.
> 
> Well, pretty sure, becoming a part-time freelance designer would need tax-filing as well?
> 
> ...



Most areas have life drawing classes. I know there are sites that list them depending on area.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 13, 2010)

Amusingly, the art school I have been looking into has business classes and a business advising office via which several of their former students have started their own businesses as freelance art providers.

That's pretty practical teaching right there.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 16, 2010)

You can teach an artist how to be a computer technician, but you can't teach a computer technician how to be an artist.

Art schools teach you history, anatomy, shading, how to work with the programs, and other technical knowledge, art schools can't give you talent or style. It depends on what you want to pay for, art schools are highly expensive and may or may not be what you want in the end. If you want to go into art history and work for a museum, then by all means, go for it, but if you want to learn how to draw/color better, look for tutorials on dA or get a subscription to an arting website.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

OP said:
			
		

> *Is chasing an art degree any better than being self-taught?*


 
Answer: Yes.



Celyn said:


> You can teach an artist how to be a computer technician, but you can't teach a computer technician how to be an artist.


 
<-------------Computer Guy learning art.


----------



## krisCrash (Feb 16, 2010)

Celyn said:


> art schools can't give you talent or style.


Meh
Imagination can be practised
Good taste can be taught
talent is overrated :/ hard work is what matters.


atrakaj said:


> <-------------Computer Guy learning  art.


A four-year old can do Python and cryptography I am sure you can learn  exhaustively in a month, pshht!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Answer: Yes.



No. Wrong.


----------



## Inky Neko (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been majoring in art at a little local college for the last 4 years and I have to say I've learned a lot.
Figure drawing class is very helpful and getting familiar with a variety of mediums is fun! They also get you familiar with putting art up in a gallery and getting a portfolio together. 
There are also a lot of art jobs out there. Design, story boarding, illustration, concept art, comics...animation alone is full of little art jobs. A lot of gallery art these days is modern and certain modern art people can and sometimes do snub people whose work is more...cartoony. I avoided a big art school for this reason. I might not get to take fancy animation or comic classes, but learning the basics of drawing are more important than anything.
Self taught can work out for you, I've seen plenty of people online get by that way, but a degree can't hurt. Especially if you're thinking of applying to a big company. Last semester a man in his 50s graduated from our art department. He had worked on comics by Marvel and DC for years and had the most mind blowing resume and portfolio, but because he didn't have a degree, no one would hire him any more.

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Ardagor (Feb 17, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Most areas have life drawing classes. I know there are sites that list them depending on area.



I'll look through the InterWebz when I have the time. So far here, I only heard a few classes around but it is quite money-pinching.



Celyn said:


> You can teach an artist how to be a computer technician, but you can't teach a computer technician how to be an artist.
> 
> Art schools teach you history, anatomy, shading, how to work with the programs, and other technical knowledge, art schools can't give you talent or style. It depends on what you want to pay for, art schools are highly expensive and may or may not be what you want in the end. If you want to go into art history and work for a museum, then by all means, go for it, but if you want to learn how to draw/color better, look for tutorials on dA or get a subscription to an arting website.



True that it is according to our style but to secure a spot and have art as a job, some companies need paper qualifications like certificates, degree etc. Unless, I want a freelance artist job, maybe I try to mix both art class and personal style but I really don't know much, which explains the creation of the thread


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 18, 2010)

I never bothered to get a bachelors degree...just an associates...because quite honestly, even my teachers told me the only thing you can do with a degree is teach a class.  Aside from that, you just have hope to produce your own art and be recognized by some acclaimed critic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 18, 2010)

Ardagor said:


> True that it is according to our style* but to secure a spot and have art as a job, some companies need paper qualifications like certificates, degree etc. *Unless, I want a freelance artist job, maybe I try to mix both art class and personal style but I really don't know much, which explains the creation of the thread



No they don't! Why are people perpetuating BS?

They need qualifications like a *portfolio*. A degree doesn't show jack if they need to see the kind of work you do. Alright so you got a degree, but what does that have to do if they see what kind of work you do.

Please do not confuse getting some art education with getting a degree. These are two different things. I know many artists without degrees that work fine in the art field, as I know many artists WITH degrees that aren't doing jack with them.

Degrees for other fields, yes, that is the proof of the pudding. It's basically how you know someone is qualified to be a surgeon, or doctor. It's not like a doctor can carry around a cadaver portfolio on showing how he/she can perform.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Feb 18, 2010)

I like to see myself as a growing success story on the matter... I have had only two and a half years of professional training (I went to school for illustration) I was unable to complete, but I am making money doing small freelance work, and soon, I will be applying my portfolio to magazines and larger companies. It is entirely possible to become successful without a degree, but very rarely without training.

That said, I have met Yoshitaka Amano, and he had no formal training before doing work as an animator and illustrator, merely working his way up the ranks and teaching himself. This, as I stated before, is very rare.

I suggest that anyone aspiring to be a professional artist should take some sort of formal training, as much as they can reasonably afford. Whether it is a few life drawing sessions at a local studio or college, or full blown courses at an art school. It is true that there is an amount of skill to be self taught, but more than a few posts in this thread have iterated the importance of help from outside sources.


----------



## Ardagor (Feb 18, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> No they don't! Why are people perpetuating BS?
> 
> They need qualifications like a *portfolio*. A degree doesn't show jack if they need to see the kind of work you do. Alright so you got a degree, but what does that have to do if they see what kind of work you do.
> 
> ...



So bottomline, what matters is the portfolio which is the effort we make into the art then...

Now, I get much of the whole picture.


----------



## Inky Neko (Feb 18, 2010)

Sometimes a portfolio just isn't enough. Hearing that 50 year old guy's story was enough to help me understand that.
A lot of the time you're resume is going through human resources people. Or even a machine. They look for a degree. That poor man had to go back to school because even his stellar portfolio and impressive resume was not enough.

If you have the money, ability to get grants or scholarships, and the patience I'd say classes at a small school with an art program is ideal. Big schools aren't worth the money or the stress, at least that's what I've heard from people that've done it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2010)

It depends.  If you don't mind working at McDonalds I say go for the art degree.

You gotta chase your dreams, even if it means flipping burgers to make ends meat.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Feb 18, 2010)

McDonald's damn sure doesn't pay for art school.

But point, unless you're blessed with extravagant amounts of luck and manage to land a steady well paying art job fresh out of graduation, you gotta work your way through.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> No. Wrong.



Before I started art classes, I couldn't draw a realistic box. Now I can do that, and more. Meh.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Before I started art classes, I couldn't draw a realistic box. Now I can do that, and more. Meh.



Again, you are confusing getting an art education vs a degree.

The degree doesn't matter.

That's why it doesn't matter to "Chase an art degree" or even need one. If you read what I'm posting you would have figured this out by now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 18, 2010)

Inky Neko said:


> Sometimes a portfolio just isn't enough. Hearing that 50 year old guy's story was enough to help me understand that.
> A lot of the time you're resume is going through human resources people. Or even a machine. They look for a degree. That poor man had to go back to school because even his stellar portfolio and impressive resume was not enough.
> 
> If you have the money, ability to get grants or scholarships, and the patience I'd say classes at a small school with an art program is ideal. Big schools aren't worth the money or the stress, at least that's what I've heard from people that've done it.



Yeah one 50 year old guy is an *exception*. Which is pretty vague in itself "hearing that one guy's story" may as well be water cooler gossip.

Actually knowing professionals and those who work in the industry, it's constantly stated a degree doesn't matter in this field.

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102315

_8. *Degrees mean jack squat to an artist unless they plan on working overseas (required for the visa) or teaching full time at the university level.* No one in my entire career has ever asked if I graduated from college. I didn't...but I did do six successive years in art school. I did not even graduate from high school. Now I own two international art companies which lead in their respective fields.* However, my education was valuable.* But, one can be educated away from a degree system and end up just fine. *Degrees in art are mostly for pleasing your parents.*_


Not the first person in the industry (who owns a company) who has said it, and not the last.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 18, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah one 50 year old guy is an *exception*. Which is pretty vague in itself "hearing that one guy's story" may as well be water cooler gossip.
> 
> Actually knowing professionals and those who work in the industry, it's constantly stated a degree doesn't matter in this field.
> 
> ...



I think what we are disagreeing on is a misconception. It sounds to me like you mean an actual _artiste _(painter/sculptor/drawer/etc.). I'm talking about computerized art. Graphic design. You have to have a degree for jobs in those fields. I've looked at some job openings, and they usually require both a certain degree, and certain number of years experience.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Feb 18, 2010)

At one point, I thought everyone was able to create art with enough practice, but after seeing some people, I realized my theory was wrong.  Some people are simply unable to conceptualize things in an artist manner, despite their best efforts.  When I was going through my degree, my teacher always chastised me for my particular form of art...and my lack of "trying" when I had already excelled beyond the other students.  I simply didn't care for "fine art" so I did enough to complete the assignment, but never felt it was for me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 19, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think what we are disagreeing on is a misconception. It sounds to me like you mean an actual _artiste _(painter/sculptor/drawer/etc.). I'm talking about computerized art. Graphic design. You have to have a degree for jobs in those fields. I've looked at some job openings, and they usually require both a certain degree, and certain number of years experience.



No, not really for that either. You might be thinking top corporations but many have done it through freelance and on their own and many were self taught.

Also, by trying to "I need to have some part of my argument correct" you're shooting yourself in the foot. The OP wasn't talking about Graphic design specifically, and your attempt at trying to "Win" at this argument made it sound like graphic designers aren't artists.

There is also a lot of crossover. There are artists who illustrate that also do graphic design work. A lot of art jobs may be found through networking in the industry and not just listings on a site. If a company knows you're good, degree be damned if you have something that company can use.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 19, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> No, not really for that either. You might be thinking top corporations but many have done it through freelance and on their own and many were self taught.
> 
> Also, by trying to "I need to have some part of my argument correct" you're shooting yourself in the foot. The OP wasn't talking about Graphic design specifically, and your attempt at trying to "Win" at this argument made it sound like graphic designers aren't artists.
> 
> There is also a lot of crossover. There are artists who illustrate that also do graphic design work. A lot of art jobs may be found through networking in the industry and not just listings on a site. If a company knows you're good, degree be damned if you have something that company can use.


 
Meh. Not really trying to win that much. You most likely have more experience in art than I do, and I accept that. Also, you mean that I shot myself in the foot for nothing? Damn it. Can I get a band-aid over here? Wow, is the blood supposed to be that color?


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Feb 19, 2010)

My own mother has been the head of the graphic design department in two different companies.

She went to school to be an x-ray technician, and nothing else.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 21, 2010)

I learned a lot getting my art degrees, but have learned more in other areas of  my art by doing a lot of self-taught stuff. Mostly have been doing things like studying other artists (and some concept art forums) for techniques, doing free commissions to challenge myself to improve and do things I wouldn't normally draw, and entering small contests. 

If you want a company job, esp in this market, then you'll need a degree from the top schools to compete with the other applicants. Unfortunately it's severely cut throat for actual jobs (at least here in los angeles it is). The question of validity of going to college becomes what do you want to do as an artist?


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 21, 2010)

Ardagor said:


> So we have to include taxes if I want to be a full-time freelance artist? Hmm, then of course, a few business courses are needed.



In my school the small business development and management courses were required to get the art degrees. So it may be a part of the curriculum already


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

uhhh....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 21, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> If you want a company job, esp in this market, then you'll need a degree from the top schools to compete with the other applicants. Unfortunately it's severely cut throat for actual jobs (at least here in los angeles it is). The question of validity of going to college becomes what do you want to do as an artist?



Yeah, I am in LA and haven't heard of that problem with other colleagues. It is again the same thing. You don't need a degree but a kick ass portfolio. The entertainment industry looks for fresh ideas from people who can deliver, degree doesn't do squat for this consideration.

I know people who work for comic companies out to doing special effects, animation work and book covers. It's the same story. They want to see your portfolio. 

Now the cut throat part is that the market is _saturated_ with a lot of artists trying to get in. That's not really where the degree kicks in unfortunately. There are people with degrees wondering what the hell to do or how to get in. The other people without degrees knew someone in the industry and got in.

So it's not your degree, it's who you know too along with that portfolio. Sorry. There are just a lot of people that want to hold on to that belief that it was the degree. It really isn't a factor. Again, having good education in the arts is a different story.


----------



## KingCabbage (Feb 21, 2010)

You should really decide exactly what you want to do and then find out if you need a degree.  I agree that going to school can be invaluable for being around other artists and learning from professionals, seeing what's out there, etc.

But some art jobs don't require a degree (animation for instance).  Still, those who go to school CAN have a much larger advantage when it comes time to find a job as they have been immersed in learning about the industry for years before they apply.  They know the etiquette, they kind of know what to expect, they've been following the culture for those years and living and breathing it through their classes (this can be true even at a terrible school in fact).

Some people can teach themselves but this takes an enormous amount of self discipline which, quite honestly, a lot of people don't have.

Now, if you are just wanting to get better, without a professional career in art, but more as a hobby, you can totally be self taught.  It still takes discipline but there's no outside deadlines, and it's for enjoyment and recreation.  Go find books (I learned to draw from books and practice, not from school, by the way), find other artists whether online or in person....maybe even sign up for an art class here and there.  Lots of places have tutorials and resources online.  Conceptart.org lets you post your work up for serious (HARDCORE!) critique, if you are wanting to be really serious ang get honest opinions that will help you improve and grow.  Furaffinity and Deviantart have tutorials.

But most of all just do it.  Repetition will train your mind and body and is better than every art book in the world for learning!

Good luck!


----------

